# Zoo med naturalistic terrarium glass top



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi All,

To those of you with a Zoo Med Terrarium:

How do make the glass top? I have an 18x18x24. Do you remove the existing screen? Put the glass over the screen? Or not use the screen frame at all and just cut glass to fit?

Bill


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

best is to get a glass top cut along with a DIY screen kit like in pic 7: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...x18x24-exo-terra-repair.html?highlight=repair


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i just glue a sheet of glass over the existing screen, leaving a 2 inch gap at the front.


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

I took the screen top to a Lowe's and had them cut a piece of glass that would fit on top between the tabs, I just set it on top. I had the glass cut to cover the entire top because humidity is difficult to keep here in the Southwest.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Doesn't the screen diffuse a great deal of light?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

not much that i have noticed. since darts don't require any special lighting when properly supplemented, as long as the plants are growing it fine.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

I have just purchased a 12x12x18 exo terra and was looking into getting custom glass cut to silicon glue on top. However, in the past I have put plastic kitchen wrap under the screens and taped it on. This seems to keep the humidity perfect, and is a fairly simple solution. Does anyone see any issue that could occur from that? The UVB lights I have don't burn through it and are able to keep the vivarium perfectly warm.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm going to be doing same thing. My 18" square exo tank's screens rusted out and when I tried to pop them out the plastic lid broke. My biggest concern is I have a water feature so I would like to make it so I could remove the pump if ever necessary. I think I will do this with two pieces of glass, this first glued in the front part of the tank and the second will cover the back 3-4" of the tank and just sit on the plastic rim.

Just curious why every one glues the glass onto screen lids? I have 4 other zoo med tanks and if you cut the glass the right size it will sit perfectly on the plastic frame of the lid (in between the clips) you can slide it forward or backwards (if there are no cords coming out) to adjust humidity.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

BrainBug said:


> ...I have 4 other zoo med tanks and if you cut the glass the right size it will sit perfectly on the plastic frame of the lid (in between the clips) you can slide it forward or backwards (if there are no cords coming out) to adjust humidity.


 How do you adjust the screen? In other words, how is the screen attached to the tank and to your glass top? A picture might be helpful.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

cyberbrat said:


> I took the screen top to a Lowe's and had them cut a piece of glass that would fit on top between the tabs, I just set it on top. I had the glass cut to cover the entire top because humidity is difficult to keep here in the Southwest.


This. I do this for all of my zoo meds and it works perfect for me. The ventilation on the front(under the door) seems to be sufficient enough for me. I live in PA and it seems to work excellent and keep the temperature steady. For an 18 x 18 lid @ lowes it only cost me 4.50. For the 12 x 12 it cost me 3.00 



ecichlid said:


> How do you adjust the screen? In other words, how is the screen attached to the tank and to your glass top? A picture might be helpful.


I dont attach it directly to my screen. I just let it sit on the top freely, which works great for me. I really like the zoo med cages so much better than the exo's because I have never had any issues with rusting or dilapidation of the screen on the lid for me to be worried that it would fall through. 
On the Exos be careful because the humidity will condensate on the top of the cut glass and sit, causing it to rust significantly faster. My .02


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I just noticed this was Zoo Med and not Exo. Sorry.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I dont attach it directly to my screen. I just let it sit on the top freely, which works great for me. I really like the zoo med cages so much better than the exo's because I have never had any issues with rusting or dilapidation of the screen on the lid for me to be worried that it would fall through. 
On the Exos be careful because the humidity will condensate on the top of the cut glass and sit, causing it to rust significantly faster. My .02[/QUOTE]

Ditto


----------



## Jgraz (Sep 1, 2013)

This is my 12x12x18 zoo med. I just pulled the screen top trimmed the little plastic tabs and got a piece of glass cut at lowes. I also made a small screen section out of DIY screen and no see um mesh. I had the screen and materials in hand. The glass cost me $3 and whatever gas it took me to drive 5 min away.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for all of the info folks. I have a well established viv for our Leucs, but have noticed them hiding and am having a hard time keeping the humidity above 80%. I am using a Zoo Med 18x18x24 (pic attached). Looks like I am going to Lowes for a glass top. One question...do you simply put the lighting over the glass? Thanks.


----------



## TrickMyTank (Sep 23, 2013)

I will be going to home depot and getting a piece of plexi-glass for my zoo med 18x18x24. I like it better than regular glass because it is lighter and I can drill a hole in it easily without having to worry about breaking it


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

TrickMyTank said:


> I will be going to home depot and getting a piece of plexi-glass for my zoo med 18x18x24. I like it better than regular glass because it is lighter and I can drill a hole in it easily without having to worry about breaking it


But you may have to worry about the plexiglass warping. If you plan to silicone it in place at all silicone doesn't stick well to plastics.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> But you may have to worry about the plexiglass warping. If you plan to silicone it in place at all silicone doesn't stick well to plastics.



Great points. You will likely wish you went with glass.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

If you are set on not using glass look for a thick piece of acrylic 1/4" min a 1/2 " would be better. The acrylic won't cloud up as fast as plexiglass will.


----------



## BlueDacnis1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't use acrylic or plexiglass, they both will warp for excess heat and humidity, acrylic is hydroscopic and will absorb moisture over a period of time, drying on the top and soaking up moisture on the bottom causing it to warp, however if you are stuck on those you can use a primer for it to help hold the silicone to it, wouldn't waste my time with that! Use glass and leave a 2-3" strip on the front edge for a screen strip made with Lowes or HD screen trim and insect proof screen, works perfect. If you want to get a piece of backsplash for an aquarium glass top from your local pet or fish shop you can trim it down to a 1/4" and put it on the edge of the glass strip for the screen to sit on!

Regards JerryA


----------

